# Un simulateur d'iPod



## WebOliver (24 Février 2004)

A propos de l'iPod, voici un simulateur d'iPod.


----------



## kitetrip (24 Février 2004)

Pas mal...


----------



## jeromemac (24 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> A propos de l'iPod, voici un simulateur d'iPod.



et il simule quoi à part l'affichage???


----------



## kitetrip (24 Février 2004)

Il fait aussi baladeur non ? C'est toujours mieux que Media Player de Windows CE (il me semble)...


----------



## jeromemac (24 Février 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Il fait aussi baladeur non ? C'est toujours mieux que Media Player de Windows CE (il me semble)...



c'est même surrrr


----------

